

United States v. $35,651.11  - stfu
http://ij.org/miforf

======
mikeyouse
Alternate title;

"Man ignores IRS rules regarding money laundering, is shocked when that plan
backfires."

Filing an 8300 is dead simple, takes seconds, is available free and online,
and can be done in two-week batches. Is he honestly surprised to find out that
ignoring the law has consequences?

~~~
Scaevolus
"Ignorance of the law is no excuse" is terrible reasoning with such a large,
complex legal code poorly understood by most.

Why would a small business owner expect that depositing money into the bank
every few days before it exceeded his on-premises insurance be a problem?

~~~
mikeyouse
Because he was warned repeatedly about that behavior, investigated previously
due to that behavior, and yet never bothered to change his behavior?

------
Scaevolus
For even more corrupt cases of civil forfeiture, the New Yorker article
"Taken" is a good read:
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2013/08/12/130812fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2013/08/12/130812fa_fact_stillman?currentPage=all)

Previous HN comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6161465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6161465)

